# Flared out fenders



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

One of the things that I like about the G8 are those fenders that gives the car some "muscles"

The GTO would look better with something like that.

So far the closest that I found was something like this Coupe 4 kit:


























Are there fender flares that will work with the GTO that I missed?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

In August of 2006 I inquired about the price of that body kit and here is how it went;

*"From me"
Sent on Saturday, August 26, 2006 at 07:38:53 AEST - JHP Local Time

From Anthony
Country USA

Make Pontiac
Model GTO
Year 2005
Tran Manual
Engine V8

Product Request:

How much is the Monaro Coupe 4 body kit? And what all comes with the kit?

Thanks, Anthony

"From JHP"

Hello Anthony

Thank you for your enquiry.
The genuine GM HSV Coupe 4 wide body kit is $7800 shipped. The kit comes
with front & rear bumpers, side skirts, wheel arch flares. front bumper
grille, mesh and trunk spoiler & fog lamps.
See attached photos.


Regards

Geoff Thuring

JHP Vehicle Enhancements
Ph: +61 3 9877 0888
Fax: +61 3 9877 0878*

I wonder how much the price has gone up since then.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

OUCH!!Nice kit but the Price:shutmeOUCH!!! Yes i agree the Gto skin needs more Muscle! That was a sore spot from the begining!! Its not a bmw its a GTO. yes they added the scoops and the sap kit! and 18 wheels but still too safe! wheel flairs are needed tp get some depth to the rims and meaner look! As the new mustang,camaro and more!! im sure they wanted not to apply a skirt as they did with grandprix and/ they got a lot of flaq from the magazines for that body cladding!! Its need to be part of the fender. not a add on?:willy:


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

It's $9400 shipped now.

I don't mind the front bumper, but the rear is really too busy for me.


----------



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

$9975 now according to their site...I'm pretty sure for that much I can get my car to run 10s 1/4's...

JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


----------

